# Mars One – the first plan for a human settlement on Mars



## Terabyte (Jun 7, 2012)

Mars One – the first plan for a human settlement on Mars



> There is already an established plan for the preparation and astronaut training. The first humans to settle on Mars will arrive in 2023, with the launch scheduled for September 1, 2022.
> 
> The roadmap seems quite simple:
> 
> ...



Home - Mars One

So anyone interested?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Although it's most likely that you won't settle on the surface of mars, instead you'll be hanging in the air at an altitude, where the gravity is more or less the same as earth.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 7, 2012)

one way trip, will be interesting to see how many astronomers/people comes forward..


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

It appears to be some kind of video game story. 
But wait, isn't the world ending in 2013


----------



## koolent (Jun 8, 2012)

OOW..  Nice but I think I would go.. Have fum together....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel there are lot of problem existing on the earth need to be sorted out first ,the resources should utilize first for earth than move to mars and 
If that happens ...First I will get a marine combat training , you never know what happens there ....


----------



## buddyram (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, i presume the same news is being shared in Technology News!


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 8, 2012)

Will the settlements have artificial gravity?

As humans move towards space colonization, I wonder what the effect on our bodies would be. Eg, once a large permanent-type settlement thrives on Mars, those inhabitants will give birth to the next generation of people. These kids would never have experienced Earth, so their bodies might become accustomed to the lower gravity on Mars.

So will the next Martain generations be considered 'weak bodied' in terms of Earth standards?

If we colonize a planet with gravity greater than Earth's, then would that colony produce supermen?

*contemplates deeply with coffee in hand, ignoring office work*


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to go there what will be the cost of the ticket any ideas?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 8, 2012)

Romeo420 said:


> I want to go there what will be the cost of the ticket any ideas?



Will be in  6 zeroes easily


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2012)

6 zeroes cost for a ticket to suicide. Good one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

2033? That's many years away.... anyways hope it happens though


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, how much time will it take to reach Mars airport?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2012)

TFS


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets wait and see how it really get executed.  PERIOD


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Will be in  6 zeroes easily



zeros? that means free??


----------



## root.king (Jun 8, 2012)

ho ho ho we should recomend s0n!a g@ndhi from india


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2012)

Water on mars found
*apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0504/WaterOnMars2_gcc.jpg


----------



## root.king (Jun 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> Water on mars found
> *apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0504/WaterOnMars2_gcc.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2012)

faun said:


> water on mars found
> *apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0504/wateronmars2_gcc.jpg




```
............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../..........................................................., 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\.............._ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`
```


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I feel there are lot of problem existing on the earth need to be sorted out first ,the resources should utilize first for earth than move to mars and
> *If that happens ...First I will get a marine combat training , you never know what happens there ....*



thats necessary.god knows there might be even underground aliens on mars


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok maybe I am dumb but what is that?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder how the martians will treat us humans :S


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 8, 2012)

ok lets team up digitians, and go to Mars... Forum will be nice there , full of new Alien Members


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2012)

It takes 260 days to reach mars. How long would a trip to Mars take? 
260 days in a space ship. No where to go.Damn. Hard to survive without PS3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 9, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ok lets team up digitians, and go to Mars... Forum will be nice there , full of new Alien Members



*TDFmember:* hi there nice little alien, you want to join TDF?
*civilian Alien* :grrrrrrrrrrrr....
*TDFmember*:um,i take that as a yes?
**angry*civilian Alien*: (Growls) *jumps onto TDFmember face*
*TDFmember* :*Muffled voice* get it off!!! getit off!!!!
*rest of TDF members*(armed with shotguns and grenades) : SHOOT IT!!!!!!
*TDFmember *:*Muffled Voice* What???NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*THE COMMANDER(me)* : don't shoot  you dumb fragheads!!!! you"ll blow his head off!!!!!!
*goes to ship gets a syringe filled with sedative and a pistol*
*TDFmember *:*trying to get the thing of his face*
*THE COMMANDER *: *stabs the syringe into alien's plump green @$$**alien falls off**shoots sedated alien*
*TDFmember * : NO F*KING ALIENS IN TDF FROM NOW ON!!!!!!!!!



Swapnil26sps said:


> It takes 260 days to reach mars. How long would a trip to Mars take?
> 260 days in a space ship. No where to go.Damn. Hard to survive without PS3.



Apart from boredom  i saw in natgeo once that human's bones lose density/become brittle if toomuch time is spent in space


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Apart from boredom  i saw in natgeo once that human's bones lose density/become brittle if toomuch time is spent in space



yeah,i think i too saw the same show,but i don't remember about losing bone density but i remember that they said that after coming from space mission astronauts becomes weak because on earth,while standing or even sitting on one place takes lot of muscle to work together. In space,no gravity,they keep floating,so certain muscles stop working or work very less, because of which ' something something happens' and astronauts becomes weak. That's why they have to spend lot of time in workouts in space ships. 
I am really sorry i forget about 'something something' but whatever half the thing i have written is correct for sure


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

The programme is a sham.2022 is almost here in relative terms and they haven't even laid down basic technical stuff yet.

Team - Mars One


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

great step ,humans colonies on another planet , sound amazing. 
But i'm not interested to leave earth.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2012)

Give me a magnum , and I will assure you a safe trip to MARS*(T&C).


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Give me a magnum , and I will assure you a safe trip to MARS*(T&C).



no zombies there. You better try gravity gun or plazma weapons.


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2012)

Alok said:


> no zombies there. You better try gravity gun or plazma weapons.



Portal gun ftw


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the bit where the whole thing is a reality show
wonder what kind of things the astronauts will do to keep the audience rivetted for four years during the first trip to Mars


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

^ football.


----------



## Anish (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, can we spot Saren Arterius or Jack there? Atleast some prothean artifacts? 

Atleast, humans must try to keep mars clean.


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2012)

Enough chit chat. Will reopen thread if and when this mission progresses.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 7, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Mars One – the first plan for a human settlement on Mars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody has money to do all this. 
Space travel is still prohibitively costly. the technology is same since last 50 -100 years. when rockets get cheap enough, space age will begin.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2012)

^more importantly, why take the trouble to actually go there when we can send robots to do pretty much the same thiing


----------

